# Any Irish girls heading to Cyprus?



## lala1975 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi all,
I am hoping to travel to Cyprus in September to do IVF with OE and donor sperm. However I am having a nightmare trying to find flights that don't cost the earth and which don't take 12+ hours with 1-2 stopovers.   
Would appreciate it if anyone who has gone to Cyprus or who is planning to go in the near future could point me in the direction of reasonably priced and convenient flights.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi lala, I went to Cyprus in April but we had to do a stop over in London, we got good connecting flights so wasn't to bad, we flew with easyjet from belfast to London and then from London onto Cyprus.  If you use skyscanner you can see all the flight times for all different airlines.  I think you can only fly direct in peak months so that is maybe why they are so expensive.  Did you price a package holiday then not use there hotel? Sometimes this can work out cheaper than flights alone.  Price Dublin also.  Skyscanner will also give you all the details.


----------

